# Pregnant Fire Salamander Help Please!!



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post in the Amphibian section. I've had a Male for around 2-3 months now and have been on the look out for a female. Contacted a Reptile shop and as luck would have it they had 1 in stock, catch is though she was pregnant. The deal was as soon as she gave birth she was mine, but a month went by and still no little salamanders. So i was told that i could have her, as long as if or when she gave birth half the babies would belong to the shop (gave them my word). Got home and just as im about to introduce her to my male i spotted a little tadpole thing in with her. I called the shop and was told to keep the baby in a little clear cricket tub with peat and make sure it was damp. By then it was to late to go anywhere to buy Micro-crickets, so this morning she hasn't anymore babies but the 1 by itself has past on overnight.

I feel so guilty that its my fault, can anyone tell me if i have done anything wrong?

Also do i carry on feeding the female? Im just worried that if she does give birth again the medium sized crickets will eat the baby salamanders.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL.
Salamanders don't get pregnant.
Eggs are produced through stimulation from the male ("dances" in the water,pheromone release).Then the male fertilizes the eggs with his spermatophores,the whole thing only taking a few hours,and eggs are glued to plants,then hatch about 4-10 days later.
So your female is just probably...fat :lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

thorrshamri said:


> LOL.
> Salamanders don't get pregnant.
> Eggs are produced through stimulation from the male ("dances" in the water,pheromone release).Then the male fertilizes the eggs with his spermatophores,the whole thing only taking a few hours,and eggs are glued to plants,then hatch about 4-10 days later.
> So your female is just probably...fat :lol2:


cool so it can be easy to breed them??
:grin1:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, have not read that anywhere. This is what i have found so far:

In captivity, breeding of Fire Salamanders is induced by temperature changes. After courtship and fertilization, the eggs will gestate within the female for a time span of anywhere between six months to a year. Females ready to give birth should be moved into a birthing container with both water and dry land. Water should be either aged tap or spring. The very round female gives birth in batches, and this process can take days. As the larvae are born, they should be moved to an aquarium also filled with spring or aged tap water. An under gravel or sponge filter should be used in order to keep the tank clean. Other large filters can be too much for the small larvae - either sucking them in or tossing them about. Aquatic plants in the water will help to provide oxygen as well as hiding places for the larvae. Daphnia, brine shrimp, and tubifex worms can be used as food for the larvae almost immediately. Warmer water encourages growth, and as soon as you notice adult coloration, the water level should be lowered and land offered to the larvae so they can exit the water and keep from drowning


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

blimey
cool little things
im going to hungary soon they have them in the wild there i think lol
i wanna bring some back haha:¬|
:grin1:


----------



## a.m.phibian (Apr 2, 2007)

thorrshamri said:


> LOL.
> Salamanders don't get pregnant.
> Eggs are produced through stimulation from the male ("dances" in the water,pheromone release).Then the male fertilizes the eggs with his spermatophores,the whole thing only taking a few hours,and eggs are glued to plants,then hatch about 4-10 days later.
> So your female is just probably...fat :lol2:


I think you're thinking of Newts 

Hi Quik Silver,

Chances are the subspecies of Fire Salamander you have is Terrestris, therefore you will need to provide a shallow tray of water for your Salamander to deposit her young in. Feed on daphnia and mosquito larvae, and after a few months the tadpoles will become juvenile versions of the adults, meaning they'll need to have access to land as a permanent home (they only use pools and streams in the wild as a source to lay their larvae in). Putting this tadpole on peat with no water will kill your juveniles...They need water!.

*Some subspecies such as Bernardezi give birth to completely fully formed young (and Fastuosa often give birth to the same), so if the young come out as fully formed minature versions of the adults then bare in mind they will need the same requirements as the adults albeit smaller prey items!.

P.s, I think it's ridiculous this shop want half the juveniles back, never heard anything like it before in my life....They're yours!.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

a.m.phibian said:


> I think you're thinking of Newts
> 
> Hi Quik Silver,
> 
> ...


I totally agree.
quik_silver_0707, check out this link...it will give you all the information you need to keep them healthy.
Caudata Culture Species Entry - Salamandra salamandra - Fire Salamander


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, thanks for that. Since my last post i popped up to the local co-op and purchased 6 1.5 litre bottles of still spring water. Got my female in a nice spacious container with land & spring water. I wondered why she kept hovering over the small water dish i had in there before. If only i had bothered looking all this up beforehand, but i took the words from a reptile shop owner. Got a gio all ready with just spring water in and a live plant for oxygen. Just this minute won a auction on e-bay for 500ml of Brine Shrimp (have no idea if thats alot). Im going to leave her alone until the morning now so hopefully she likes what i have done for her. No wonder she hasnt gave birth yet in the Reptile shop. Thanks again


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Make sure you rinse the brine shrimp realy well.
I use live bloodworm and daphnia for mine.....as they get a little bigger I mix the live bloodworm with frozen bloodworm till eventually they just have the frozen stuff cos its easier to get hold of, but when first born they like their food to wiggle.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yes,my mistake.Fire newts and fire salamanders...confusing names LOL.Here fire salamanders are not allowed,so in my mind it was quite obvious the question was about the Japanese _Cynops_ Genus


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Madelene, how would you rinse something so small?


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I use one of those plastic mesh tea stainers.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

And then just drop them in with the small salamanders?
Nice and easy
How long do they live in the original bag?


----------

